# Speeding Fine Error



## nesta1 (11 Oct 2006)

This morning I received fine in the post for speeding. A photo of my numberplate along with the date and location of the offence were included.

Only thing is I wasn't at the location on that date. I queried this with the office and it turns that the incorrect location was put on the fine. The camera that caught me was at a different location.

I was told to return the fine as it would probably need to be cancelled. As i was obviously caught breaking the limit elswhere can they amend the details and re-issue the fine?


----------



## colm (11 Oct 2006)

A good solicitor will sort this for you...


----------



## pat127 (11 Oct 2006)

nesta1 said:


> As i was obviously caught breaking the limit elswhere can they amend the details and re-issue the fine?


 I certainly hope they can - wrongdoers must be punished.
(only kidding!)


----------



## colm (11 Oct 2006)

A girl in work got a parking ticket recently with the wrong date on it...
To make it better the date on the ticket was a sunday, when parking is free in the area in question...
Struck out straight away.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Oct 2006)

If you alert them now, they will simply send an ammended notice. You need to let it get to court and have it struck out.


----------



## J... (12 Oct 2006)

sorry not a speeding ticket 

but was stopped by the gaurds driving the girlfriends car! i didnt know but the tax was out of date (stupid i know) the gaurd on the day just said get it sorted.  this has been done and everything is now as it should be including all back tax owed! this was last april and a couple of weeks i received a letter saying i had to be in court for not displaying tax and for not producing proof of tax. even though the gaurd never told me to bring the tax disc to a station?

Fair enough i will go to court. 

my question is on the summonse where the reg of the car should be it says "reg not known" ?????? 

can i get this thrown out?


----------



## bond-007 (12 Oct 2006)

"reg not known" that's a new one. 

This sounds like a complete non starter for the Gardai. "reg not known" could mean any car in the entire state, this will be kicked if it ever gets to court. As before don't alert them to the error beforehand or they will fix it.


----------



## J... (12 Oct 2006)

Thanks Bond
Thought that might be the case! 
will go to court as everything on my side is as it should be !! 

Cheers


----------



## Vanilla (12 Oct 2006)

They can't 'fix' it now if the summons is already issued- so you have no worries in contacting the guards. I would contact the guard if I were you and arrange to meet him to show him the new tax disc and that all arrears have been paid- if you do this he may very well agree to strike it out in court and you will not even have to attend. If he doesnt agree you have lost nothing- the summons can always be challenged anyway and the fact that it will be challenged by a solicitor and that the tax has been paid will very likely mean that the inspector in charge of the list will agree to strike it out anyway for your solicitor.


----------



## hasbeen (12 Oct 2006)

Can anyone help advise me.
Was stopped by  gaurd in a van and told  that I was travelling at 75mph/ I was in van in font and was travelling at 100kph. The gaurd did not like the fact that I told him that he was absurd to accuse me of speeding without a proper device to measure it. happened in January 06. Got a summons dated july 06 dropped through my letterbox whilest on holiday 5 days before court for not producing licence and insurance and missed my date this seems a bit shifty on the guards part have an appeal lodged. want to take away my uk licence. can the gaurds hold on to a summons and are they not ment to have proof that it has been server to the accused?


----------

